# 3D time!!



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been hunting for a few years now and I'm finally gonna start shooting 3d. I hung up the compound and knocked the dust off the recurve. I just started practicing and forgot how much fun it is to shoot a stick and a string. Any other 3d guys out there? I'll be shooting in Arlington and Waco for sure.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Man 20-25 yrs back we had a tourn within 30-40 miles in any direction every w/e during the off season. I belonged to a cpl of local clubs who put these on along with a few Archery shops. The closer it got to season the more would show with sometimes over 100 shooters, men women n kids. For several yrs both the men n womans state champions came from here in E Texas....WW


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

wet dreams said:


> Man 20-25 yrs back we had a tourn within 30-40 miles in any direction every w/e during the off season. I belonged to a cpl of local clubs who put these on along with a few Archery shops. The closer it got to season the more would show with sometimes over 100 shooters, men women n kids. For several yrs both the men n womans state champions came from here in E Texas....WW


Word! Gotcha!!!


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

We are getting one together in my hometown of Ganado, Tx. Trying to get it up and running by march.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I shoot some of the ones around the Houston area, and the big LSBA and TBOT shoots most years.

Tons of fun and good people. It helps to shoot with other trad guys and get out first if possible, then you can get through in half the time of the serious compound shooters.

Trad 3-D, where you can completely miss a target and still be "in it" . LOL


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Was up at my Bros Taxidermy shop yesterdy, found some bussiness cards from a club in E Texas if anyones wanting to shoot sometimes>> http://www.southernstyle3dshooters.com/ its located in Buna about 35 miles N of Beaumont...WW


----------

